# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Εξωτερική κεραία usb-πως να χρησιμοποιηθεί απο περισσότερους υπολογιστές ταυτόχρονα?

## Rania

Καλησπέρα!
Συγκατοικούμε 2 κοπέλες, η κάθεμια με το δικό της δωμάτιο. Μόλις πήραμε εξωτερική κεραία WiFi usb, μεγάλης εμβέλειας, με 5 μέτρα καλώδιο που λειτουργεί πολύ καλά αλλά εννοείται μόνο στον υπολογιστή που συνδέται η κεραία. Πως μπορούμε να δημιουργήσουμε ασυρματο δίκτυο μέσα στο σπίτι?

----------


## nikolas_350

Δυστυχώς οι συσκευές usb δεν σου δίνουν δικτυακές δυνατότητες.
Θεωρητικά το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι η δημιουργία γέφυρας ανάμεσα σε 2 δίκτυα στον υπολογιστή που έχεις το usb.

http://windows.microsoft.com/el-gr/w...network-bridge
http://windows.microsoft.com/el-gr/w...#1TC=windows-7

αλλά αυτό προϋποθέτει ότι έχεις ήδη ένα ακόμα δίκτυο στημένο στο σπίτι (ασύρματο ή ενσύρματο)
Το πιο απλό, φτηνό και σταθερό σε απόδοση θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα απλό ethernet crossover καλώδιο αλλιώς ένα access point στο οποίο θα συνδεθούν τα 2 laptop.

Από εκεί και πέρα ανάλογα με το που συνδέεσαι (από adsl roυter του γείτονα ή σε κάποια ασύρματη κοινότητα όπως το awmn) μπορεί να χρειάζονται κάποιες ρυθμίσεις σε επίπεδο ip address ή και add routes

----------


## Trazor

Αν πάρουμε προυπόθεση ότι έχεις Windows.
Μπορείς να δεις αυτο το tutorial που δειχνει αναλυτικά πως κάνεις ad - hoc το wifi του laptop . 
Εαν σου φαίνεται δύσκολο τότε υπάρχει και η έτοιμη λύση του Connectiify Pro(tutorial) που μπορείς να το αγοράσεις ή ...

----------


## Nikiforos

> Καλησπέρα!
> Συγκατοικούμε 2 κοπέλες, η κάθεμια με το δικό της δωμάτιο. Μόλις πήραμε εξωτερική κεραία WiFi usb, μεγάλης εμβέλειας, με 5 μέτρα καλώδιο που λειτουργεί πολύ καλά αλλά εννοείται μόνο στον υπολογιστή που συνδέται η κεραία. Πως μπορούμε να δημιουργήσουμε ασυρματο δίκτυο μέσα στο σπίτι?


Καλησπερα, δυσκολο να παιξει νομιζω με διαμοιρασμο απο usb, η καλυτερη λυση που εχω δοκιμασει κιολας οταν θες να πιασεις αλλα δικτυα wifi με αδυναμο σημα, ειναι να κανεις επαναληψη το δικτυο δλδ με εναν repeater.
Eχω και εχω δοκιμασει ετσι αυτο http://www.airlive.com/product/wl-5460ap_v2
φυσικα τωρα εχει νεοτερα μοντελα οχι μονο αυτη η μαρκα, αλλα και πολλες αλλες και φτηνοτερα απ οσο το ειχα παρει τοτε.
Πχ http://www.e-shop.gr/netis-wf2210-15...t-p-PER.617507
αλλη μια λυση ειναι ο ενας υπολογιστης να εχει την κεραια που πηρατε και στον αλλον βαζεις ενα στικακι wifi αλλα να εχει υποδοχη εξωτερικης κεραιας, ετσι μπορεις να βαλεις καποια αλλη και να ενισχυσεις το σημα. 
Δεν ειναι αναγκη να ειναι εξωτερικη ισως αναλογα ομως ποσο αδυναμο ειναι το σημα.
φιλος πχ ειχε βαλει αυτο http://www.e-shop.gr/tp-link-tl-wn72...r-p-PER.612420
εχει αποσπωμενη κεραια και βαζεις οτι αλλη θες!
δεν μας ειπες ομως τι κεραια ειναι αυτη που πηρατε? εξωτερικη δλδ εννοεις για μεσα στο σπιτι ή απεξω?

----------

